# Driftwood and other suggestions for Orinoco theme tank



## Deviantaj (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

i just picked up my 65T tank and stand =) now to the fun part of seting it up! 

I'm thinking of doing a tank inspired by the Orinoco river. I'm thinking some cardinals, rummy nose tetras and some altums if I can get my hands on some.

Just wanted to know if anyone had any suggestions for where I can find relatively affordable driftwood for the tank ?

Regards,

AJ


----------

